# What's t the lowest cotton blend I should use for DTG printing.



## wdhockey (Oct 21, 2009)

I am printing with a dtg printer and want to know what is the minimum cotton percentage that I should use when printing on sweatshirts . I realize that a 100% cotton blend is the best blend to use, but it seems that 80/20 blends are much more common and economical. Has anyone had any success printing on 80/20 blends? I also am not willing to sacrifice a good deal of durability or brightness in my images. so if anyone has found a good full cotton blend sweatshirt or has had success on 80/20 blends please share.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you'll find that 80/20 sweatshirts will print fine. You may may that 50/50 sweatshirts will not print as well.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## wdhockey (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply harry. I am just a little self-conscious about throwing more money down the drain after I am not pleased with the final prints again.


----------



## wdhockey (Oct 21, 2009)

Also, I have been looking into purchasing foam swabs for cleaning around my print head and capping station, any clue where to find something of this nature and is this a good route to take ? Thanks again


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I just completed an order of sweatshirts and used 80/20 and they turned out great. I have also had good results with 50/50 but you can see the difference in the colors. If you are going to print on darks try to avoid red sweatshirts, the pretreatment will stain the shirt if you are not careful.


----------



## wdhockey (Oct 21, 2009)

yeah go figure the order im currently doing is maroon so I guess I will cross my fingers .


----------

